# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Remote access με ZTE H267A.

## manoskon

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά του adslgr. Κάτοχος του ZTE H267A & θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να ρωτήσω πληροφοριακά αν το συγκεκριμένο router μπορεί να "παίξει" με remote access απο δίκτυο εκτός σπιτιού. Η Vodafone ισχυρίζεται ότι αυτό δεν υποστηρίζεται απο το firmware κανενός router της. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Αν όχι πώς το σετάρουμε?

----------


## jolas

Η Vodafone ας ισχυρίζεται ότι θέλει...   ;-)

Φτιάξε αυτά και θα μπορείς να κάνεις remote access...

To IPv6 πιθανόν είναι περιττό...

----------


## manoskon

> Η Vodafone ας ισχυρίζεται ότι θέλει...   ;-)
> 
> Φτιάξε αυτά και θα μπορείς να κάνεις remote access...
> 
> To IPv6 πιθανόν είναι περιττό...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου. Θα το δοκιμάσω & θα σου πω. Εννοείται ότι χρειάζεται & η καταχώρηση του DDNS host στο αντίστοιχο πεδίο, έτσι δεν είναι?
 :Respekt:

----------


## jolas

Απαραιτήτως...

----------


## mkafetzis

Φίλε είσαι άρχοντας... :Respekt:

----------


## geioannou

το εχω δοκιμασει και εγω και δουλευει μια χαρα. μονο που καποια στιγμη κώλυσε και δεν δουλευε, παρολο που internet ειχε κανονικα το σπιτι. το service ξεκολλησε μονο μετα απο reboot.

----------


## operater

Εισαι θεος 3 μερες προσπαθω να βγαλω ακρη με το ZTE-ZXHN-H267A και αυτη ειναι η λυση ...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ



> Η Vodafone ας ισχυρίζεται ότι θέλει...   ;-)
> 
> Φτιάξε αυτά και θα μπορείς να κάνεις remote access...
> 
> To IPv6 πιθανόν είναι περιττό...

----------


## johnnieb68

Καλημέρα  σε όλους !

Έχω καταφέρει να συνδεθώ remotely σε ένα ZTE 267 αλλά κανένα από τα γνωστά credentials δεν λειτουργεί λχ admin/admin κλπ.

Ενώ τα παραπάνω credentials λειτουργούν μια χαρά όταν συνδέομαι locally από το LAN μέσω WiFi (!!)

Υπάρχει καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nOiz

Μια ερώτηση κι από εμένα, έχει καταφέρει κανείς να συνδεθεί με SSH είτε locally είτε απ'έξω;

----------


## nikdimit

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
  Έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ρουτερ  ZTE H288a. Οι ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρονται παραπάνω στις εικόνες δεν μπορούν να γίνουν γιατί στο ingress δεν υπάρχουν οι επιλογές που αναφέρονται στις εικόνες HSIa HSIv. Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Εγώ είμαι στην Wind.

----------


## spoafnooss

Άψογος!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## DxL

Κανείς?



> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
>   Έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ρουτερ  ZTE H288a. Οι ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρονται παραπάνω στις εικόνες δεν μπορούν να γίνουν γιατί στο ingress δεν υπάρχουν οι επιλογές που αναφέρονται στις εικόνες HSIa HSIv. Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Εγώ είμαι στην Wind.

----------


## Morx

Επειδη μεσω αναζήτησης κατέληξα εδώ....

Οσοι θέλετε remote access στο ZTE H288A πηγαινετε στο μενου: Internet -> Security -> Local service control



και τέρμα κάτω οι πόρτες τις οποίες μπορείτε να αλλάξετε:




*Φυσικά λαμβάνοντας υποψη πως ενα ισχυρό psw δεν σας σώζει, απο οποιαδήποτε τρύπα ασφαλείας που μπορεί να έχει το modem router έχοντας το πλέον εκτεθειμένο στο wan.*  :RTFM:

----------


## ggala

Γεια σας, εφόσον κάνουμε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις, πως επιτυγχάνεται η πρόσβαση από "έξω";

----------


## Morx

> Γεια σας, εφόσον κάνουμε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις, πως επιτυγχάνεται η πρόσβαση από "έξω";


Χτυπας την wan IP σου ή το domain, στην πορτα που ανοιξες

IP:PORT

DOMAIN:PORT

----------


## ggala

> Χτυπας την wan IP σου ή το domain, στην πορτα που ανοιξες
> 
> IP:PORT
> 
> DOMAIN:PORT


Ένα παράδειγμα παρακαλώ;

----------


## jkoukos

Πληκτρολογείς:


```
http://123.123.123.123 ή http://123.123.123.123:8080 (αν έχεις αλλάξει την 80 σε 8080).
https://123.123.123.123 ή http://123.123.123.123:40443 (αν έχεις αλλάξει την 433 σε 40443).
```

Προϋπόθεση ότι γνωρίζεις την δημόσια ΙΡ που έχει ο Router, διαφορετικά κάνεις χρήση DDNS υπηρεσίας, οπότε πληκτρολογείς το hostname που θα έχεις επιλέξει:


```
http://hostnmame.ddns.net ή http://hostnmame.ddns.net:8080 (αν έχεις αλλάξει την 80 σε 8080).
https://hostnmame.ddns.net ή http://hostnmame.ddns.net:40443 (αν έχεις αλλάξει την 433 σε 40443).
```

----------


## prionia

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!!Ακολούθησα τον οδηγο και μου εμφανιζει αυτο το μηνυμα....καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να κανω λαθος?

----------


## babis141

ok EYΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!

----------


## jkoukos

> Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!!Ακολούθησα τον οδηγο και μου εμφανιζει αυτο το μηνυμα....καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να κανω λαθος?


Το username είναι σίγουρα λάθος. Δεν περιέχει το gmail.

----------


## Morx

> Το username είναι σίγουρα λάθος. Δεν περιέχει το gmail.


Ποσο σιγουρος εισαι;
Εμενα περιεχει το gmail.com και ειμαι μια χαρα.

Ειτε καποιο λαθος κανει στο domain input ειτε στο password.

----------

